# Fasttech



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

I always feel like I'm cheating on a wife or girlfriend when buying stuff from FastTech when we have some fine vape vendors right her in SA... but then I say to myself they don't have all this crap and selection so it's fine...

But it still feels like cheating... roll on the day when we can get all our stuff locally! 



These are need to have drip tips! Plus I even found a drip tip with a little glass frog on it... what could be more need to have than that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

link please


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Riaz said:


> link please



https://www.fasttech.com/products/1522404

But was being sarcastic when I said they are NEED to haves... I just liked the look of them and they could well be crap.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Some others that were added to the basket!

Here is the one with a frog on it!



Colorful. 


This one is called Ming Vase...


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1522404
> 
> But was being sarcastic when I said they are NEED to haves... I just liked the look of them and they could well be crap.



thanks @Rob Fisher 

ill check them out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (2/4/14)

I see they advertise free shipping, how much does customs whack you @Rob Fisher? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam (2/4/14)

R18 - R24 no matter the size of the order, they make the amount on the package really low for customs purposes. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> I see they advertise free shipping, how much does customs whack you @Rob Fisher?



I have only bought crap from Fastech and the amount was small so the charges at the PO were minimal. Not sure what it would be like if I ordered something substantial.


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Geez Rob, I think you are buying these drip tips until you find one which more/less looks like a bass  !


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

johan said:


> Geez Rob, I think you are buying these drip tips until you find one which more/less looks like a bass  !



Hehehe that's the plan!  Actually I have been looking for some quality drip tips and I have a couple coming with my Russian from the US of A... I hope they are what I'm looking for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> I see they advertise free shipping, how much does customs whack you @Rob Fisher?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Down here they have without exception asked me for documentation on Fasttech stuff. So I have always paid the VAT, plus their handling charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (2/4/14)

How long does a Fasttech order take to get here on avg.?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

JakesSA said:


> How long does a Fasttech order take to get here on avg.?



4-6 weeks... that's why we normally call it SlowTech!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (2/4/14)

4-forever weeks ??
Seriously though mine have been 4-5 weeks from order date to delivery

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

JakesSA said:


> How long does a Fasttech order take to get here on avg.?



Considering the prices I'm a keen supporter. Albeit six weeks. The trick is to order in advance... know what you're gonna want BEFORE you want it lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

SunRam said:


> R18 - R24 no matter the size of the order, they make the amount on the package really low for customs purposes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



unless the hub requests the actual invoice from you. then they can see exactly what the value is.

i got slapped with R68.50 vat and duties for my nemi


----------



## Tornalca (3/4/14)

My last 3 order arrived within 3 weeks of ordering. I was expecting them to only arrive mid April. Have never paid more than R30 including the customs clearance fee. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/5/14)

Yay. As of the 03-05 my order has been "dispatched to overseas" any idea how long from here?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Yay. As of the 03-05 my order has been "dispatched to overseas" any idea how long from here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


My package hit the country within 2 weeks, then customs took its own sweet time


----------



## Riaz (6/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Yay. As of the 03-05 my order has been "dispatched to overseas" any idea how long from here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



now the actual wait begins 

minimum 3 weeks bro


----------



## Xhale (6/5/14)

i got the little frog drip tip for my wife from fasttech and she loves it. but then again, she loves me so there's no accounting for her taste
shipping was slow over xmas/chinese new year but since beginning of april my stuff from fasttech has been a lot quicker than normal, but that is all due to china post.
Thing to remember with fasttech: they dont personally vet/inspect/decide/approve of anything they have for sale, they just front whatever they can get hold of..so you get utter crap there as well as absolute bargains. Use the pictures, the forums, and then decide
its like ebay in that sense..they just list stuff they can get hold of, and handle the transaction. Their customer support is slow slow slow and language barriers do get involved, but you will normally get the correct result if you have problems.


----------



## crack2483 (6/5/14)

Riaz said:


> now the actual wait begins
> 
> minimum 3 weeks bro



Fml just checked now, I ordered on the 22nd April. Feels like it's been forever already.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (6/5/14)

about another 2 - 5 weeks


----------



## ShaneW (6/5/14)

Ya mine have taken on average 3 weeks from dispatch


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

08-05 "arrived at overseas country"  C'mon!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (9/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> 08-05 "arrived at overseas country"  C'mon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


lovely stuff man

you should receive your parcel within a week, possibly sooner if you collect it at the hub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

Been having withdraw symptoms. Haven't had vapemail for ever! Ok, maybe a week or so.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (9/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Been having withdraw symptoms. Haven't had vapemail for ever! Ok, maybe a week or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


just for you, this'll now get stuck in your head today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

Vern said:


> just for you, this'll now get stuck in your head today




Haha. Brilliant. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (9/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Haha. Brilliant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


we've all been there, here's hoping the vaping gods shine brightly on your parcel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> 08-05 "arrived at overseas country"  C'mon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Should be real soon..... East London hub is not so busy and hence more efficient that the Cape Hub...in your case by next Wednesday for the latest I would guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/5/14)

Lekka...

When you see it has been scanned at the EL hub, go collect it at the branch the next day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

Not so quick at Cape Mail.....still waiting...????


----------



## Riaz (9/5/14)

bru why dont you go fetch it from them?


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

Riaz said:


> bru why dont you go fetch it from them?



Because last time it was only when the status changes to "in transit" that I could go collect. Prior to that there was no "shelf number" as Jackie put it. Else I would be there....today still!!!

Oh well I'll call her just to make sure...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

It's been a week since it hit the Cape Mail hub and still waiting. Just spoke to Jackie again and no shelf number yet so no collection! (Even though the status has changed to "In Transit" at which point I could collect it last time).  Arrrggghhhhhhh I hate the Cape Mail hub!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> It's been a week since it hit the Cape Mail hub and still waiting. Just spoke to Jackie again and no shelf number yet so no collection! (Even though the status has changed to "In Transit" at which point I could collect it last time).  Arrrggghhhhhhh I hate the Cape Mail hub!!!!!!!!!????


i fully agree, they are a bunch of &*(*()&%&(^%$*&&%)*)*^)()*&_(&)(^(*&^^$#%#


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i fully agree, they are a bunch of &*(*()&%&(^%$*&&%)*)*^)()*&_(&)(^(*&^^$#%#


English or better still Afrikaans please!!! ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Finally some mail to report on! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

did they charge any vat/ duties?


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Riaz said:


> did they charge any vat/ duties?



Don't know yet. Phoned them but they say their systems are down. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Still "not processed" yet................ It's almost been as long at the Cape Mail hub as what it was in transit from China to the JHB international mail hub......they are breaking my balls man....


????


----------



## Riaz (14/5/14)

Seems to me Jackie is testing your patience lol


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/14)

Dude I had a similar issue but all the time it was at my post office and they had not scanned it in.

Simply take your tracking number to the post office and get them to check for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/5/14)

@crack2483 go check, it should be there today


----------



## crack2483 (14/5/14)

@ShaneW, its been at the hub since yesterday. After phoning around the country this morning to get a local tracking number they said it will be sent to my local po tomorrow. I can wait one more day I guess.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/5/14)

If you put the international tracking number in here
http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html
It will give you the local tracking number.


----------



## crack2483 (14/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> @ShaneW, its been at the hub since yesterday. After phoning around the country this morning to get a local tracking number they said it will be sent to my local po tomorrow. I can wait one more day I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thanks. Usually just trackmyparcel it takes the int number. That's how I knew it was at the hub. Didn't know the hub can't cross check int number with local.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

